# Bee Pants



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

I wear jean and they work just fine.

I would get another jacket.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

No-sage said:


> I wear jean and they work just fine.
> 
> I would get another jacket.


Agreed!


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

The only benefit to pants is keeping your jeans cleaner


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought maybe it was overkill , they do have elastic cuffs to keep the bees out !!!


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Yeah I went with just a ventilated jacket and veil this year. The bee suit was too dang hot! I tuck my Carhartts into my workboots for the combat look. My wife says I look funny but she has never had a bee sting you where the "sun don't shine".


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

laketrout;926058 I'm thinking I don't need the pants and I hate to have them if I'm not going to use them .[/QUOTE said:


> please post pictures the first time your working the hive without pants, could start a new fad.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Most times what ever pants I am wearing. Most times it is painter pants seeing I am a painter by trade. If I know they are going to be piss I duct tape the cuffs. 99% of that time is for cut outs. 
David


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I rarely use mine. As mentioned, I use whatever I have on. But my bee suit pants are build up along the thighs and knees even around the back of the pants. If I have to work the bees when it's cold or a little wet a lot of times the bees fly and land on the suit. With regular jeans I tend to get stings when I squat down and pinch a bee in back of my knee as I bend them. That is reduced with the bee pants. A few times I've had to go out after dark when a bear tore hives up and the bees crawl like crazy then. Bee pants are useful in that circumstance as well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bee pants? Bees don't wear pants.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Bees don't wear pants , there girls , they wear capri's


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"there girls"? Really now.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

The other day down in SC, I was talking to a young guy working for a queen breeder down there. He had on an ultrabreese full suit, which I was giving him complements on when I noticed that it appeared that was all he had on... so I asked him if he liked naked beekeeping... he told me he did have on drawers but that was about it.... cause this heat will wear you down. Guess it was about 80, but he was from Upstate NY....


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Hadn't thought about no pants !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Bee pants? Bees don't wear pants.


Mark, you are right. All of mine wear bikinis.

cchoganjr


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

You will know when you need them.


----------



## keswickb (Jun 8, 2012)

Keep your zipper up!


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

The best bee pants that I have ever used were Dickies, They are the Double knee painters pants in white. They are white jeans with a double layer large knee that is very durable and comfortable. Check them out at Dickies.com


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been stung through jeans, but I often wear jogging shorts under my bee keeper's pants stay cooler. If you don't want the pants, get your bride involved by helping her feel safe. Wish mine would be so adventurous.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought I was the only one who did that!!!! When it's high 80s- 90+, I go to white running bra and running shorts with ultra breeze, the white makes it less obvious how little I have on : ). It works. The only thing I don't like about those suits are they are heavy! The only time I use that suit is if I'm going to be working bees most of the day, making them angry and it is really hot.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Me too kb.

I have been wearing an ultrabreeze half suit for a cpl years and it seems to me it gets really heavy when wet. Makes me wonder if there is actually much difference. It is nice to feel a breeze when there is one. I like the roomy hood, though every now and then a bee seems to get through the zipper gap.

Oops, Off Topic comments. Sorry.

I have never seen a Bee Pant. What does it look like? Is that how they sweat? Like dogs.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Skivvies under a full Ultrabreeze suit for me when the Colorado sun gets intense in the summer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You don't need them until you need them, and then it's too late. One good hot hive will make you appreciate that Ultrabreeze full suit. I don't work hives here without mine, not because they are all hot, but because a few are.


----------



## millerdrr (Dec 5, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> please post pictures the first time your working the hive without pants, could start a new fad.


????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_BzPcrCt7E


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have been wearing an ultrabreeze half suit for a cpl years and it seems to me it gets really heavy when wet. Makes me wonder if there is actually much difference.

Dip in water BEFORE you put it on... and don't wear a shirt under it...


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a pair of painter's pants I throw on over my shorts. Shoes are optional. works for me.


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

millerdrr said:


> ????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_BzPcrCt7E


_So_ glad he did not inspect further than the top super.


----------

